
GNES – a cloud-native semantic search system based on deep neural network - northfoxz
https://github.com/gnes-ai/gnes
======
pantulis
The project looks impressive, but it doesn't seem clear to me at a first
glance what does it do or the advantage it has over other solutions.

------
caiocaiocaio
Names sounds like an NES emulator. Maybe one using GTK+.

~~~
vkaku
Yeah, please give it a different name, OP. It looks like you've put a good
amount of work into the project itself;

However, as a normal tech user looking at various things, I would be confused
by looking at the name too. Please give it a unique name - find one that isn't
already on GH, PyPi or what not.

TL;DR: Brand identity = Unique name

------
jarym
The fact that any technology runs Dockerised or within K8 can’t be its
principal selling point (above what the tech itself does) imo.

This ‘looks’ cool but I had to read a lot and still had to make some guesses
about what it does.

How about a comparison of some real world use cases? For example, could I use
this to store and query some structural information that might come from an
hOcr or ALTO formatted ocr output? Can OCR even be plugged in? Can I
intelligently index the diff of multiple versions of a file and query that?

I have no clear idea ‘cos the team behind it are so focussed in their
literature on the technical detail.

------
JabavuAdams
What is "cloud-native semantic search"? What does it do?

~~~
z3t4
I'm not sure either, but: cloud=someone else's computer, cloud-native=living
on someone else's computer, semantic=meaning of things, semantic-search=Find
the meaning of something. Maybe it can explain what it self is.

------
softwaredoug
It’s called Generic Neural “Elastic Search” - but does it use “Elasticsearch?”

Sorry if it’s a dumb question, poking around I don’t see where it interacts
with Elasticsearch (maybe it doesn’t)

~~~
tlarkworthy
My guess: I think they mean the searches are elastic (i.e. F fuzzy). This is
the same meaning that Elasticsearch the product emphasises through its product
Name. There is crossover in functionality

------
adestefan
The name wins buzzword bingo.

